# eas | Advan Racing 19" Matte Black RZ-DF *19lbs a wheel!*



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

Gentlemen,

Check out these Advan Racing wheels that just came in! This set of Matte Black Advan Racing RZ-DF wheels are shipping out to one of our customers that made a pre-order, and he waited well over 8 weeks for them. These are one of the first sets to make it to the States for an M3, and they're simply gorgeous.











The Advan Racing RZ-DF are deep dished and forged, so they're lightweight while retaining wheel strength and rigidity. In comparison to the e9x M3 ZCP wheels that are the same sizes weighing in at 24lbs for the fronts and the 25.5lbs for the rear, these wheels lose *22.5lbs of unsprung weight!*

Here are pictures of the wheels on a scale:


*19x9" ET20*


*19x10" ET22*

The RZ-DFs are one of my favorite wheels to come through our facility. What do you think?


----------



## TL_617 (Mar 28, 2011)

sick wheels...throw them on and take some pics


----------

